# Template hole sizes



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I am ready to actually make a design. I have been playing with the software and watching videos like crazy for a couple of days.

My big question is:

How big do I make the holes?? 

I want to use 10ss stones and that would be .11". Somewhere (wish I could remember where to give credit), it said to add .08mm to the size of the stone. 10ss is 2.7-2.9mm, so that is 2.98mm. That converts to .117". Is this big enough or too big???

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

all stones are different where you get them from?I use the pellosa from shine art ss10.I design and cut my holes at 3.49mm.Advice from sandy is make a patch of 3.48,3.49,3.50,3.51 then spread them you will be able to see what works best for you.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks! I am using the Pellosa from ShineArt as well. so 3.49 mm it is.

I don't have a cutter, so I can't do a sample. I am sending this out to have someone else cut the templates for me.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

sounds good.i space my stones at 3.75mm.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Is that spacing 3.75 mm on center? I can't imagine that much space between stones / circles??


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Eric is including the diameter of the circle which is how we enter the spacing in ACS and KNK Studio. The actual spacing between the circles is ~ 0.25 mm.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Sandy ! !


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm trying to make a chart of the most common template hole sizes & colors/fills - so I don't have to reinvent the wheel every time I design. Assuming Pelosa from ShineArt, what are the most common stone sizes and what size holes do you recommend? And what are the most common colors?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I think most people use the ss6 and ss10


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'm looking for hole sizes....


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

For the stones I have, I use 3.2 for SS10 and 2.4 for SS6.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

American logoZ said:


> Thanks, I'm looking for hole sizes....


The circle size varies depending on how the blade you're using cuts the hole in the material you're using with the cutter you're using. That's why it's a good idea to design and cut a sizing template for the stones you plan to purchase. For example, you might want to make 3 hole x 3 hole arrays in the following sizes: 2.2, 2.3, 2.4, 2.5, 2.6 and then brush your stone across those arrays and see which is the easiest to fill but not have too much extra wiggle room for the stones. Then do the same for the 3 mm stones. 

Also, if you change stone suppliers, then you'll want to repeat your test with the new stones as they also vary depending on the manufacturer. So hang onto the template you create for future testing.


----------

